# Pygo And Manny Full Tank Shots



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Been a bit since I posted some pics and the tanks look alot different now. I actually just pruned the hell out of both tanks and probably should have taken before pics but oh well.

125 gallon pygo shoal. 5 reds 3 terns









75 gallon manny tank. Hes in there just under the wood.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that pygo on far left is one fat mofo!female maybe? Beautiful tanks & fish!!!I'm jealous!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are those reds and terns?
I can't seem to the find the manueli, either it's hiding really well or I'm blind, lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking tanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> Are those reds and terns?
> I can't seem to the find the manueli, either it's hiding really well or I'm blind, lol


5 reds & 3terns it says jp. I couldnt find manny either. Hiding & blending in.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the Manny setup...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice looking setups!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah the manny is under the driftwood. That "fat" tern isnt fat couple inches thick maybe. One on the far right is the biggest one. My manny still tends to hide. I think its cause we moved the furniture around and now the couch right near it and one of our cats is obsessed with the damn fish.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice tanks you have there how do you get the fish not to tare up the plants my piranhas love to tare up any plants i put in my tanks


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

love your pygo set up there dawg.....keep it up


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Only one thing I can say...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

good looking setups. love the green lush look to them


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the Terns! I have a 125g it seems taller then your set up though? IS this a standard 125g or special set up? Maybe it's just the pictures


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice tanks !!!


----------

